# There here......again



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I believe we have yet another Walter Mitty among us again wonder if anyone can guess who it is????
corn snake to the first correct answer, and if the person in question has the Kahunas to admit it then ill give him a broadbanded copperhed:bash:
PM accepted for your guess


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Viperlover? Snakebite?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Stacy


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Stacy mmmmmmm could be using a new user name didnt think of that


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

oooh me!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> oooh me!


BINGO:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

Snake_Bite...........


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

TOO EASY ISNT IT:2thumb:
SNAKEBITE ARE YOU STACY IN DISGUISE......ARE YOU STACY IN DISGUISE........RIGHT IM ORF BEFOR I GET DONE FOR BEING "DRINK IN CHARGE":whistling2:


----------



## afalbusa (Aug 30, 2009)

I must admit I have been serching the internet for the pictures he / she has uploaded to see if could find them some where else, but no luck yet, go on admit it i bet most of you have been serching aswell.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

afalbusa said:


> I must admit I have been serching the internet for the pictures he / she has uploaded to see if could find them some where else, but no luck yet, go on admit it i bet most of you have been serching aswell.


 i searched to and think i found the pic of the atrox and some pics of it in the same set up on a website for photos taken from zoo,s i believe thats why i asked another member on here about them as they were trying to sell me some stuff


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i didnt search for them i was just luck to have the guy who took the photo of the schleg as a contact on my Flicker account, and the Atrox does look familier too


----------



## rob challis (Mar 23, 2010)

I think it may be from the ARK library.

A Zoo I work with is hoping to see and acquire some WC in early June during a trip to China.

I am pretty sure they sent me that same photograph.

May be wrong but think of the fun we are having wasting time on a rainy Saturady.

Take care,

Rob


----------



## Snake_bite (Apr 10, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> i searched to and think i found the pic of the atrox and some pics of it in the same set up on a website for photos taken from zoo,s i believe thats why i asked another member on here about them as they were trying to sell me some stuff


This is a lie! I never tried to sell anyone anything.

The pictures were fake but I can assure you my views on snake training were not!

If you want to try contacting a few of the reputable zoos with big venomous collections, Cotswolds, Chester, London etc and ask them about conditioning venomous! I think you will be surprised.

Anyway I hid my true identity for personal reasons and i apologise for the fake pictures, anyway so long guys......... this is my last post on here..... 

well done on finding the pictures btw!

Good luck with your snakes... I may come back one day under my real name or perhaps I already post here


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Snake_bite said:


> This is a lie! I never tried to sell anyone anything.
> 
> The pictures were fake but I can assure you my views on snake training were not!
> 
> ...


 what why would you do that ? ok when did you talk to mark at cotswold as he never said he spoke to any 1 about that .


----------

